# Dock bloqué en taille minimum



## romain78 (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai testé deux logiciels pour customiser mon dock(superdocker et dockcolor)
et depuis, la taille du dock est verrouillé: il est bloqué en taille mini.
Alors est-ce que qqn sait réinitialiser le dock?


----------



## romain78 (26 Avril 2008)

Il suffit de demander de l'aide pour trouver la solution:
j'ai déplacé les fichiers suivants:
com.apple.dock.plist
com.apple.dock.db

de /Users/Romain/Library/Preferences/
et j'ai redémarré ma session  
Merci a tous


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

Merci pour l'info ça aidera certainement quelqu'un d'autre.


----------

